
Spurious Correlations Everywhere: the Tragedy of Big Data - microtherion
http://chronicle.com/blogs/linguafranca/2013/03/04/spurious-correlations-everywhere/
======
RougeFemme
I'm not a statistics expert but. . .I think a potential issue that's being
overlooked is that the statistical levels of confidence that are being used
for a lot of these big data analyses are not that tight - they are what social
scientists use as opposed to what physical scientists and engineers would use.
So the correlations are more likely to be spurious. Or not. . .

